# Freestyle Session



## ReaxBeats (Feb 7, 2011)

who's the livest mother fucker in here?


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 11, 2011)

ill throw down, the first one is from my old freestyle thread, the second one will be off the top.

red fish blue fish i see your crew bitch,
coming fully loaded are you ready to do this? 
stacked to max leaving green and gold tracks, 
you gett killed head spilled by my axe - 
swift hits headed straight for your head 
last motha fucka that i battled is 6feet dead 
not a link in this chain thatd you call weak 
i aint never stoppin what the hell is a peak 
aint no&#65279; limit justt gotta reach 
hear me speak as ya gettin dragged roped up in a creek 
rest in peace suffer defeat



man your diss tracks are whack, 
there aint no comin back, 
after i waived&#65279; them glocks, 
when i done, i leave the whole neighbourhood in shock, 
and if god bless ya, and let ya live, 
i be stormin ya crib, 
finishing my unfinished business. 
bringing all the homies you got, wont save ya, 
im insane like cain, i leave ya like able. 
im unstable, 
your lyrically unable, 
to touch my flow and what you dont know, 
will show on the autopsy, 
you tried to cop me and i left you a 5th,
atleast in yur next life you know not to fuck with this.


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 11, 2011)

yo check me out...yo

yo i told you all the time, im drinkin soda with the lime
if im about to buck, she better be closer to a 9, or a dime. 
fuck it! any bitch thats borderline, im gonna have to poke her like a porcuppine.
I like the dorky kind, with the good brains.
if she got drive, i let her ride like a wood train. 
or a stick shift, with some big tits, honey its about time, tick-tick.
im tryin to get you in my bedroom stretched out.
either you give me head bitch, or head out.
I got them all over the ball-sack, 
take them home, lay the bone, make them moan, and i never call back.
raw rap, I spit it like a luggie.
Im in the booth, like im selling tickets to a movie.
Ha!
As dope as it gets, nobody rhyme tighter,
I shine brighter then a solar eclipse, you know what it is, Sherif!
The sheriffs in town, every booth im in, im tearing it down.
they be calling me the king, so im wearing the crown.
and when i step into the spot, MC's are nowhere to be found.
I dont even gotta say more, Im blowin up just like a claymore,
Thats what I pray for, Step to me I wage war!
Ya'll dudes kinda funny, 
I keep it flowing, I keep it going, I never stop, Im like the energizer bunny.
Im lookin at these rappers, and im feelin kinda hungry!
so if u fuck around, you might get found inside my tummy!
cause i spit crack, and rip tracks, im hotter then a lit match,
I got so much presence I should be gift wrapped! You get that?
Im chillin wit a 6-pack, sippin the brew.
I stay with the honey, like Winnie the Pooh!
See im tryin to take her back, in a minute or two,
I have her on her back, in position to screw.
I got her so wet, its like she took a dip in the pool.
If she thinks im gonna call her, then that bitch is a fool!
cause i never cuff a chick, thats an officers duty.
Im on some Jersey Shore shit, Let em hop in the jacuzzi,
massaging the booty, afterwards we watchin a movie,
after that im in the bedroom poppin that coochi like UH!

yee

(not a freestyle)


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 13, 2011)

blow up like, claymore?
Thats not what i came for
This dudes trying to start war with a pixelated uzi
and got most of his ideas from playing call of duty
You dont know what it takes to be an mc
I was busy in the booth, while you were trying to prestige
and how you gon come in my thread and spit recycled lyrics
At least your rappin on an alias and i cant cap on your appearance
I got my flos I got my music and I got my health
So bright, I dont need lights plants grow by themselves
Flos groovin
And when i flipped off your grow room
It made up for all that neccessary lumen.




thats live.


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 13, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> blow up like, claymore?
> Thats not what i came for
> This dudes trying to start war with a pixelated uzi
> and got most of his ideas from playing call of duty
> ...



yo, your rhymes are old and outdated
you soundin like you mentally sedated,
you aint bright, you fade-d.
Nothing but a fake kid.
How you gonna come at me?
your a clown, but not like Krusty.
you spit lame shit like Jermaine Duprey
you will never be on the same level as me,
when i hit the spot, And spit my flow
MC's jaws drop, like they just seen naked Jay-Lo.
yeh im hot, un-exting-uish-able, when I show
You know Ill be stealin the show,
my rhymes pierce likes arrows,
i spit ammo, getting picked up in lim-o's
bitches are a fuckin 10-fo (10-4)


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ill bust another to keep the thread alive.

yo im tough like leather, 
i leave you lighter then a feather, 
fuck with me its bad weather, 
so better pack up and head home, 
or you'll be entering the eye of the storm, 
you'll be headin back broke. no joke.
when i spit i never choke, 
my lines are worth more then coke, 
so fresh, 
i make subway jealous, 
im never breadless, 
when i spit i leave the bitches breathless, 
im on some next shit


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 19, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> yo, your rhymes are old and outdated
> you soundin like you mentally sedated,
> you aint bright, you fade-d.
> Nothing but a fake kid.
> ...


I've battled some wack kids in my time
You suck 
but i bet this is you at your prime
See right now im layed back, Hell ya im "faded"
All this talk about who's better is really whats outdated
I demonstrate it 
make a beat in a minute take a puff and annihalte it
You talk a lot of shit But im feeling sympathetic
pathetic
you have to go through a proxy cuz of ya mommas firewall.
update yo shit linux browse with my firefox.

bhaha
TokeSmoker is not a dope Toker
His flo's suffered 
his growing technique lacks ingenuity
and his flo's lack what it takes to be a true mc.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 19, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> Ill bust another to keep the thread alive.
> 
> yo im tough like leather,
> i leave you lighter then a feather,
> ...


If I had a time machine I would of known about this
and posted some shit before you shit on my thread.

keep this thread alive, dude are you sick in the head?
you the type that watched american pie, high, couldnt find pie made due with your dick in some bread?
You enable rappers like lil wayne and tpain
Your the reason homeless ex music revolutionaries cruise streets to seek change
But you were only in it for the dollar
Thief robber of the real music
use it to abuse it
catchy hooks and bubblegum beats is what intrigues you
Trashcan can called from the bottom of the pile they miss you and really need you


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 19, 2011)

The Lion hath Conquered, the Seals have been loosed
His Glory conferred, from the days of His youth
His Ascension foretold, though far from apparent
In prophecy of old, from Israel's adherents

SELASSIE I! Christ's return to Earth
RASTAFARI! Solomonic by birth

As a wayward child, in need of correction
A world gone wild, now feeds on infection
Thru sin Earth is torn, and awaits it's due measure
For hate-filled scorn, and decadent pleasure

(chorus)

Fire dem a callin, and so it shall be
Freedom has fallen, and so Liberty
Fear not the fire, which awaits them all
Build up the pyre, for Babylon's fall

(chorus)

The Time has come, for His wrath is here
His Kingdom come, for the Path is clear.



who wants to catch my fade?


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 19, 2011)

im white my rymes are not tight
my brain is hazy my rap is lazy 
this shit is crazy. 
im nothing like jayz
maybe
u might wanna fight its alright im bright
i shine in the dark and fuk your girl in the 
park is were i get high 
im just your average white guy 


lol just for fun i know i know


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 19, 2011)

rap lesson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjiBstIH4ZI
recognize and accept. Dallas Texas Baby!


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 19, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> The Lion hath Conquered, the Seals have been loosed
> His Glory conferred, from the days of His youth
> His Ascension foretold, though far from apparent
> In prophecy of old, from Israel's adherents
> ...


1st off you need lessons so go grab a notepad
and note that you need to improve your image and update your vocab
jedi mind trick choke grab on a nigga that flow bad
I know your type, you live fake

and i dont need help noticing texas, its a big state.


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 19, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> I've battled some wack kids in my time
> You suck
> but i bet this is you at your prime
> See right now im layed back, Hell ya im "faded"
> ...


ite check it, 


ill devour you like its mealtime - 
im in my prime, chillin sublime - 
try to diss me - its school-time - 
ill teach you how to bust a real rhyme with purpose - 
i spit so hot its un-heard-ov.
okay listen up n listen good, 
dont bring that weak shit when u in my hood- 
i kno wut u thinkin, u wish u could- 
i create fire like rubbin wood- 
i go hard like weezy's hook, 
rhymes so tight they got u shook- 
man your perdictable i read ya like a book- 
k i'm not friendly call me a crook- 
you say i got swine ur right im too sick, flow goes hard "hard dick" no homo


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 21, 2011)

VER D said:


> even after he fucked up his voice d.o.c. still wreck n sound better then any shit these crappers come out with now n dayz


I went to high school with The Fila Fresh Crew... DOC included. His delivery was way ahead of it's time. He used to freestyle in the student center before school & he always drew a crowd.


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 21, 2011)

what ya'll know 'bout this here...?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WYJk2EQgZ4


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 23, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> when you're published, come talk shit to me, little boy. I do this for a living, homeslice...


I can talk shit to anybody i fucking feel like.

Oh your hanging with the big boys up in publishing?

lets hear something off the dome, not your crap music.

If you can impress me with lyrics i'll stop talking shit, but until then your just a poser.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 23, 2011)

VER D said:


> backing in high school i was the one laughing at the ones who would draw crowds flowing what a bunch of jokes trying sound like the radio fuck school im glad i made it out with out pulling a columbine nothing but f.a.b. niggas fake ass bitches


Sounds like a repressed memory is starting to fuck with your emotions
I know your type, tried to act rebel like, while they was spitting flows by their 
cars and motorcycles you had that pedal bike
Going to your circle making jokes about the mc's
but secretly you was green with envy, hardy har
I mean come on, take a look at your avatar
I aint a rap star
Fuck i've always hated mainstream
Back in HS i dropped shit that would make your head bleed
I've caused a lot of dead dreams.
I'll let you take a listen on my old cassette things. hahaa

In a dream world, this nigga woulda had his dream girl from back in the day
but now he sells weed to her boyfriend, 1 sack a day


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 23, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> ite check it,
> 
> 
> ill devour you like its mealtime -
> ...


You need a miracle, matter of fact you should try and win the lotto
Thats the only way you'll be famous cuz you know that yo flow is awful
or you can keep it on the down low, write poems in your diary
or become a culinary chef and throw some fish sticks in the frier G
Or i can give you better advice on how to grow some fire, we
be getting higher, while you were working on your soil recipe
you look like shit next to me
Im not ever gonna let some e punk ever get the best of me


----------



## VER D (Feb 23, 2011)

naw i moved in the suburbs my freshman year n i saw all these niggas trying to be what they saw on tv thinking it was gangsta n real n shit n i would laugh cuz they had no love in their rhymes it was just cheap imitations of what they would hear on the radio or saw on tv n me i started rappin when i was 8 when i heard my cuzins doing it i figured if these niggas can do it n they are all dropouts n crumb bums so can i now i just do it to just to do it i hear a beat n i jus hop on it cuz i got nothing better to do matter fact thing ill do that now


----------



## beardo (Feb 23, 2011)

[youtube]a8qzeRvvakU[/youtube]


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 24, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> You need a miracle, matter of fact you should try and win the lotto
> Thats the only way you'll be famous cuz you know that yo flow is awful
> or you can keep it on the down low, write poems in your diary
> or become a culinary chef and throw some fish sticks in the frier G
> ...


need a miracle for what? you talkin like you spit flames, 
spittin like you got the right to make claims,
listen up, i play wack mc's like video-games,
lifes a bitch from the start, why you think you come out yo momma cryin?
take a word of advise, you step to me, you dieing.
i kill whack mc's, like spanish did to mayans, 
call me a chef, im wearin an apron, cookin up fake men thinkin they can spit,
your lines make it sound like bieber gotta twin


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 24, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> need a miracle for what? you talkin like you spit flames,
> spittin like you got the right to make claims,
> listen up, i play wack mc's like video-games,
> lifes a bitch from the start, why you think you come out yo momma cryin?
> ...


Hernan Cortez didnt kill mayans im pretty sure he conquered them
Enslaved them to religion, My facts make you double think your flows decision
Mind encision, you stuck on biggie im bumping datsik and excision
fuck it you already know me and your girl getting busy
bitch gets around more than frisbee
Dump waste on you, BP
And you can come home on your lunch break if you really wanna meet me


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 24, 2011)

VER D said:


> naw i moved in the suburbs my freshman year n i saw all these niggas trying to be what they saw on tv thinking it was gangsta n real n shit n i would laugh cuz they had no love in their rhymes it was just cheap imitations of what they would hear on the radio or saw on tv n me i started rappin when i was 8 when i heard my cuzins doing it i figured if these niggas can do it n they are all dropouts n crumb bums so can i now i just do it to just to do it i hear a beat n i jus hop on it cuz i got nothing better to do matter fact thing ill do that now



everybody knows the radio sucks, but if a dude is trying to conform to the radio in order to get confidence in his own flow then thats his deal. I get up in a cypher with them types and murder,
all day.


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 25, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> Hernan Cortez didnt kill mayans im pretty sure he conquered them
> Enslaved them to religion, My facts make you double think your flows decision
> Mind encision, you stuck on biggie im bumping datsik and excision
> fuck it you already know me and your girl getting busy
> ...


Was that your attempt at a freestyle? you must of been off a while...
I walk all over you - like an aisle
I move tonnes, like the jewish exile 
the shit im spittin is my lifestyle,
i have ur lady stretched out on my backseat, the day after we meet,
I give her my meat, between the buttcheeks
and drop her off on your street.
I got no time for hoes, thats why they dont last long,
I get in her thong, 
get big like king kong, 
then leave that bitch where she belong. 
Ya dig? you might be fuckin my bitch in her crib, but she nothin but a brezze,
nothin but sloppy seconds, how greasy. you wonna meet me?
ask ur wife, she'll tell ya where to find me,
im always on the grind b, always on the top, never gonna drop,
your rap is lame yo, my rap is more like forbidden mind flow,
When i rap, i glow, so bright you get blinded bro, 
other MC's dont bother to show,
Im sick like mono,
I outflow the biggest pro's,
Rule this shit like a pharoah,
Im ahead of my time like Plato,
no shame, you got outclassed by the best,
Im so gold, I should be put in a treasure chest.


get at me dawg thats just off the top.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are a couple of my bars.

"Lord forgive me but im going down the dark road, open up ya dreams and greet them with some devilish scenes, only half of my thoughts can be seen on a two demensional screen, Coming out the frame, untamed like&#65279; that psycho bitch from da ring, The devil's advocate, rappin' it straight from lucifer's cabinet Verbally ravenious when it comes to bass n drums,Those who decide to run won't get far, I leave the weak mentally scarred after spittin the first bar"

Ya Dun Knoe


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, so who's up for spittin some audio verses?? 


NEED BEATS THAT BANG A LITTLE DIFFERENT??? 
http://krisrinstrumentals.com


----------



## MisterBuddlesworth (Feb 26, 2011)

spit hot fiyah til the day i retire
smoke raw weed so i can get higher
light my spliff wit a palm full of fire
i'll never lose that burnin desire
naturally i roll like a tire
fuck being a buyer
i'd rather grow and be a supplier
but fuck it, i aint a liar, id prolly just sit and admire

and just for lolz...

i love weed more than i love life, if weed had a pussy, i'd make her my wife


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 26, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> Was that your attempt at a freestyle? you must of been off a while...
> I walk all over you - like an aisle
> I move tonnes, like the jewish exile
> the shit im spittin is my lifestyle,
> ...


On the real fam, you trash
off the top? sounds more like out of your ass
dont mean to put you on blast
but you sound like freeway when he was battlin cass'

I bet you only battle over the web
is that how long it takes for rhymes to come out of your head?
Stickam webcam session, really tho fuck it
I'll even create an account for you and let you select the subjects
Wat up bitch, witcha internet toughness
But i'll eat mc's alive all day my nigga
SCRUMPTIOUS.
punk bitch
If this was battleship you wouldnt be playing anymore
Mr sunked ships
Even though you prepared for battle online with enough tips
My grow rooms got a 
dope smell
this ethug gets left behind




smoke trail.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 26, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> Here are a couple of my bars.
> 
> "Lord forgive me but im going down the dark road, open up ya dreams and greet them with some devilish scenes, only half of my thoughts can be seen on a two demensional screen, Coming out the frame, untamed like&#65279; that psycho bitch from da ring, The devil's advocate, rappin' it straight from lucifer's cabinet Verbally ravenious when it comes to bass n drums,Those who decide to run won't get far, I leave the weak mentally scarred after spittin the first bar"
> 
> Ya Dun Knoe


I would probably be afraid if satan was real, not to scary
imaginary like the tooth fairy, christian rock blaring
out of your headphones, fallen christain with dead flows
Expect those with the true knowledge of the eye of horus
Not to step forward and offer a release
of this inside of the box mindframe you seem to keep

btw even tho i bagged on you your still better than tokesmoker hahaha


----------



## ReaxBeats (Feb 26, 2011)

MisterBuddlesworth said:


> spit hot fiyah til the day i retire
> smoke raw weed so i can get higher
> light my spliff wit a palm full of fire
> i'll never lose that burnin desire
> ...


Imma smoke hot fire till my life expires
Gotta keep the bars crazy mr wavey
And your cordially invited to the show, dont gotta pay me
stay and see
The magic
Hay to weed
And rabbits 
carrying keys to the rabbit hole
Call me mr magic flo


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 27, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> On the real fam, you trash
> off the top? sounds more like out of your ass
> dont mean to put you on blast
> but you sound like freeway when he was battlin cass'
> ...


 
I aint a e-thug, im a real thug
the kind you mugged by
the one you get your drugs from,
I ignite like a spark plug,
My flows smooth, I like my girls in two's
Im the kid you idolized, when you grew up,
you were that kid, who nobody gave a fuck about.
ever stepped to me id leave you black and blue like Wipeout,
when your mom says shes going to work-out, you know where she is,
gettin all jiggy up in my crib, a forty and some kinky shit, your moms a freak,
i never eat that pussy cause hers is cheap. 
listen to the facts and step back, 
you will never touch me lyrically, im always a step ahead,
my rhymes are killer, they leave you blood-red, lots of bloodshed,
so you might want to rethink what your sayin, you offend me man, i be spraying, 
lyrical aids, you gonna get infected, my words leave you dieing slow,
mentally un-accepted,
you fake kid, sit down and take notes like biggie would say,
whered you get your flow from? a faggot nikka on holiday? 
listen up, i pave the way, through this dark time, mainstream is on the grind,
but we real rappers working our way from the bottom, when we hit
its gonna be bigger the Saddam. 





and listen up, i dont just rap over the net, i spit real shit, catch peoples attention - like a fishnet. 
im always the one drawin a crowd, im always loud when i spit, i leave your whole clique 6feet deep with my lyrics

ahah


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ill throw down another. keep the thread at the top

Ill be getting high, till the day I die,
I live to ride, born to survive,
hustlin day by day, tryin to get by
we livin in some hard times,
pushin dimes, commiting crimes, 
tryin to stay alive.
It aint easy, so roll a bleezy,
smoke it up like weezy,
the green helps me get by,
time after time,
gets me in the zone,
Im original, aint no clone.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Mar 1, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> I aint a e-thug, im a real thug
> the kind you mugged by
> the one you get your drugs from,
> I ignite like a spark plug,
> ...


You should stop trying, I dont even feel this shit
Getting "jiggy" wit my mom?
she aint on that will smith shit
O brother
this whack mc trying to diss on my 
dead mother
Go ahead and step up nd get served quicker than i can 
bread butter
hold your corny punchlines for the kids at your high school
I bet you think you kick it with rappers, but we both know they just cats who try to
hard to sound tough while they expressing they urban poetry
knowin we 
n that other level gets you scared bro
and you need a lot a practice
but i dont even really care tho


----------



## ReaxBeats (Mar 1, 2011)

TokeSmoker420 said:


> Ill throw down another. keep the thread at the top
> 
> Ill be getting high, till the day I die,
> I live to ride, born to survive,
> ...


 your girl wanna fuck
I said thanks for the offer
and ya you's a clone
time after time is from cyndi lauper
Eat your ego alive with a few bites
like a whopper
kick verses like its soccer
And I know im bout to make it rain
I know the guy who runs the doppler


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 2, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> hahah really tho i kilt u


meh it was alright. 
wouldnt say you killed it.


I bust rhymes like I toke guns
One hit and you on the run,
My ego is too big to swallow,
you'll choke, and croak
You nothin but a flamer, 
some broke-back mountain shit,
The clique you roll with is a bunch of faggots.
So yeh its understandle you said "thanks for the offer"
any real mothafukker, woulda busted onhha (on her).
But lets keep it clean, i still got honor.
I hit swift, and hard like Stephan Bonnar.
Your a goner. 
My flows hard like my boner,
and in a second I be up on her,
yeh your mother. and your daughter,
same night cause thats how i roll,
I aint a motherfukcer caught in 1 hole,
I always rise above----
you nothin but a bird, like a dove,
you should of been hatched, 
your rap aint killer, its whack. 
Justin Biber called, he said you got a contract. 
haa, im toxic like nuclear extracts, thats the fact,
you try to touch me, there aint no coming back.


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 2, 2011)

k im just gonna throw off the top whats on my mind i aint that good with diss tracks

Im growing Indicas and Sativa's - 
pot plants fulla leaves aaah - 
grow them big like trees brah - 
sow them seeds- grow that weed - 
outgrowing the government is my dream - 
people with pounds on their lawn - just a regular day - 
till then im gonna grow them - and get paid - 
invest in some killer genetics - 
grow that chronic, crypticly - 
my eyes are blood-red, but i can see clearly -
governments tryin to decieve me -
all they wants the green b-
they dont give a shit about you or me -
thats where my rebelious spirit grew from -
Im crazy like wolves and a full moon son-
id rather be dead, then locked up and impris-oned
people locked up for stupid reas-ons - leniancy isnt giv-on -
how can you tell a grown man - if he can or cant smoke a plant?
to me this is deep - to them its a rant 
they cant seem to think outside the box -
lock a man up for unreasonable reasons - and they wonder why cops gettin shot
to me its live or die
id rather be dead then some dudes bitch on the other side-


----------



## Jonathan E (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont give a fuck, il roll a blunt wit a dub
you know when i hit the club im here to fell a buzz
fill my cup up and drink till i throw up
smoked out in a black truck, fuck wit me il pull my gun
or better yet an axe, split you wig like a psychopath
have a relapse then snort up 4 tracks, BIATCH!
put a snitch dead in a ditch cuase i dont give a shit
the pigs try to lock me up just as a consequince 
but i dont give a fuck cuase all u is is a bitch.
back the fuck up off my click, we juggalos wont hesatate to empty a clip
didnt you hear, i got the best green, raised up from a seed,
smoke a blunt of the kush daily, steady on the street slinging crack to the feinds
i do it to eat, i do it for money
its all about the green backs, rappin, acting wack
having fun wit my friends so cut me some slack
i aint black anough to dunk like shaq
but when i start to rap your brain be blown by this track!

something random i just made up, iv done better


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 9, 2011)

I tick it, I tock it
I gotta bud in my pocket
papers in the other
with the scissors to doc it.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 10, 2011)

The names wavey
i aint got shit to prove
coming at a 100 miles an hour, better fuckin move
charlie sloth style, sonic boom
they say my future looking brighter than the fuckin moon
call me the underdog, with the upper hand
i aint playing no games, i aint fuckin round
i remember wen they said i wern't nuttin man
na everyone like wavey, you the fuckin man
MVP, im the flavour of the month
home is where the heart is
i'll blaze you when your drunk
you grown ass man, i'll play you for a chump
get crackin inside, i dont take it out the front

Look, i've been here for while, i does dis
and im still around right now, i does dis
squeez got the 3-3-5 its scrumptious
and i'll pop out the toaster, crumpets


----------



## ReaxBeats (Mar 10, 2011)

Im magic
except I pull rabbits out of a rabbit tree
Flows superb
plus i get down like gravity
and as you can see
This whole freestyle thang
aint new to me
Con artist like me could succeed in selling you
the statue of liberty


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 10, 2011)

I smoke rappers like I smoke blunts
a few puffs and you out, 
call me the big-bad-wolf, 
im afta yo house -
when i come - there aint no fuckin around
running yo safe like i run the tread
my flow so hot it ignites this thread
im all about the cash im all about the bread
stand in my way youll be 6feet dead


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 13, 2011)

Blind and I can't look back on the past,

Took time to perfect just practicing bars,

In the bath, in the back of the car in at&#65279; night,

when the rest of you napped in your yard.

Banging out emotions trapped in the heart

Pen, Pad sat in the park with a will to be heard.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 13, 2011)

I aint got no rhyme cause i don't spend no time
speaking my mind without without tequilla and lime
and my words make no cents 
like a coke machine that won't dispense
soda pop, so i beat the mop
and I can't stop until the beat ah... drops
just being silly cause my rhymes are far from killing
but I can play the guitar and its taken me pretty far
so what if I can't rap 
usually round christmas is when I snap 
so I celebrate halloween and smoke mad green!

PIECE


----------



## VER D (Mar 19, 2011)

1 to the 2 to the 3 ver d is hear to rock the party uh yes yes yall to the beat yall im high on sess yall and it dont stop goes on and on and on hahah


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 27, 2011)

I kill a pen, spill ink on the page
Im runnin ova ya "lines", a bad case of road rage.
I live barz, Like oxygen locked my lungs in a cage,
In the "pen", I-c-illin', you aint ill around me.
your lines are weak, a positive HIV.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 9, 2011)

From mi wake up mi start smoke (aha) di weed smoke inna my throat (ah ah) Nuh bwoy cant seh mi tek coke, mek mi start it deh way yah.(ah woe) From mi wake up. a ganja mi spliff longa grabba mek it stronga&#65279; (mhm) red rose tun up mi anger mi spleff deya already nuh deh ah amber..(OH) mi build up pon bighead bighead spliff bigga than the pillow inna mi bead mi bead. COKE head and crack head yuh mussy lick head lick head. Skull hat mi afi tek off mi fitted fitted

Jjheeeeeeze Vybz kartel goes in!


----------



## GODWORK (May 29, 2011)

we got 600's in the hood
thats high pressure glow....1
we got trays & buckets
on a ebb n flow...2
lil homie
spend a couple pounds
& reap what you sew.....3
get that shyt
shipped cross the pond
right to your hoe.....4
now, what you know
about break'n down dro seeds....5
12/12 cycles 
feed shedules
& proceeds....6
let it bunk
turn it up 
& roll mo weed....7
you put your foot 
on my door
& you goin bleed....8
close quarter combat
shotgun beads.....9
what i miss
i let the pitbull
force feed....10
12 week missions
blagk op lifestyle....11
ankle brace hustle 
cause you know 
its hella hot now....12
felony cultivation 
that shyt is tough to beat....13
cause if aint the odor 
its the word
on the street.....14
so if you aint in the street
then tell me
whats the word?....15
harvest every six weeks
& put the product
on your curve....16
©


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jun 8, 2011)

Yo look is like i am been on this paper chase, when niggers turn enemies for the sake of pipes, look man im just tryna get this paper straight I hear this niggers wanna bring it delivery take away, man I couldn't care less bout what a hater says, this from niggers from the struggle tryna make a way, man my nigger got locked tryna make his&#65279; cake, feds clock, put him in a box, like david blaine.

Moneys always been the motivation, i can't change the aim, flyer than a G6, these other rappers, paper planes. You aint a trapstar you move an 8th a day, i was on my grizzy, i've been grinding like since 8 today. I need a deal to be touring, coz with the tunes i make im scoring, i'm like Kobe when the lakers play. Look, i'ma load the machine gun i was made to spray, i've been puttin dat work, i'm the latest faze.

UK stand the fuck up!


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jun 11, 2011)

I aint perfect, im lookin in the mirror at myself lyk koke it aint workin, am still hurtin, see the pain in ma eyes no lie, the fires still burnin, the worlds still turnin, its still fuked&#65279; up, still beef still gotta keep&#65279; a gun tucked, i feel cursed still nuin buh bad luck, they want me inna box carried by a black truck, so i carry cuzzy i aint tryna act tough, i aint proud for talkin but dese strap stuff, am tryna get away troubles tryna catch up, everywere i go clowns wana hear the strap bust.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Mary Mary, quite contrary
You say crime I say it's arbitrary
It isn't poison, it's far from scary
aint no harm in farmin berries
I can't figure out what's more amazin
that we use carbon emissions for deforestation
or create weapons of mass destruction
it's only function is to end life, including us then
they tax us, the money's used to arrest and harass us
go to other countries unprovoked, they attack us
what a buncha hypocritcal bastards 
that don't represent our democracy and need to get their ass kicked
but shit wont change, i'm not so jaded to think
that the slaves who get paid won't betray their own peeps
I'm just high and I'm chillin with minimal cash flow
and like Stan in this week's southpark, I'm one cynical asshole


----------



## pro grow (Jun 14, 2011)

It's 12 O,Clock and I'm wrong
I have a bracelet around my dong. (Just kidding)
What


----------



## Brian420/24/7 (Jun 14, 2011)

People listen..to what I'm saying when I'm pissin on your watch that glistens.
You fuckin wit christians
An ignorant bastard that's plastered off ambition and partys away his tuition
Stop sittin around bitchen, an do work in the kitchen.
Tryin to rise above lifes conviction
Battlein time every day
I'm outta my mind, what can I say when I'm after that pay 
Tryin to pave my way


----------



## ken.jah.min (Jun 17, 2011)

im a cynical kid thats on that criminal tip 
im on that syllable spit to twist the way you think subliminal shit 
my shit could my the government publically pay terrorists 
allow hispanics into the country, and then legalize gay marriages 
make heads spin like rims on Lex bubbles and rangerovers 
so dope I cook crack rocks on shovels with flamethrowers 
battle me? better off pleadin and the reason is this 
when my teams unleashed opposing emcee's cease to exist 
im a demon that spits, with a verse so hot it's flammable 
so my saliva's only seen as a stream of steam from my mandible


yeaaah son


----------



## Brian420/24/7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuck all ya sybliminl shit, yu just a criminal that's lit
Damn son get legit, don't have a hissy fit
I'll escalate the situation, and decapatate ya head
2 minuets and I'm waiting for u to b dead
I have screws loose, and the grounds blood red
I'll hang ya bodie in a nuce, now i gta worry about a fed
Dang I jus dumped Bacardi , all over ya head
Take a lighter, and iginte it, my shits tighter don't fight it


----------



## shark pills (Jun 18, 2011)

Beakers

Your pokemon. get some sneakers
Rappers boiling the beakers
Bitch I got some speakers.
I ran out of herbs. Someones going to die
Like acid it splashes in your eye
your caught in the speakers
Im wearing out your sneakers


----------

